# Aires / Campsites in Valencia ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Anyone got any personal experiences of an aire / stopover / campsite close / in Valencia that is open all year and Dogs are allowed at (in the case of a campsite) ?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

found this http://www.123miweb.es/CAMPING-CAR/66354339 anyone been ?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm not sure if its the same one we visited or not, there is a new aire just outside Valencia but its away from anything - my mate has the info & I'll get it for you.
Vic
(Not seeing him until friday)


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't help you there Dave - but I like the look of that link, will follow this thread with interest, may try that spot ourselves early May time.

Steve.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is Sagunto to far out, there is an acsi campsite right on the beach.

cabby

http://www.malvacorinto.com/ingles.html


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*aires campsites in valencia*

hi,

there is an camperstop at el saler, 12euros a night, havent been but have visited el saler,nice small seaside village,and we have found that you can park up by the opera house by the river,for the day and walk or bus into the center of valencia, or you could park on most of the metro stations, like the one at lliria,and take a tram into the city,dont think anybody would even mind you stopping overnight.

depends what you are going into valencia for, they even park down on the front just off by leroy merlin,huge carpark for the center commercial,right on the sea front.

the son lives in lliria, so these are all places we have seen,but not stayed at,only visited on our rounds.

mags


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

We stayed at this place for three days last May. Plenty of room, shower, toilet, dump point. No electric and it's cash only.

Very close to the sea so the cycle ride into Valencia is flat along the track by the beach, always a good thing!

We will go back again this year in March.

Mick


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I am looking at this one for Easter at the moment.
Haven't been - not been to Spain before in the van - eeeeek!
http://www.valenciacamperpark.com/index-uk.htm
It doesn't look the same website as yours Nuke but I thought it looked ok.
Does anyone know if the Metros are wheelchair accessible?
That is the cruncher for us. My walking distance :lol: and powerchair accessible.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look here
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto/
Lots of aires caicaxent just down road from me you can then park at alzira station and catch train into city centre. Or park down at the port and I think it's a no1 bus to the centre.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Here's the details & info i promised :-
http://www.valenciacamperpark.com/index-uk.htm


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

hogan said:


> Have a look here
> http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto/
> Lots of aires caicaxent just down road from me you can then park at alzira station and catch train into city centre. Or park down at the port and I think it's a no1 bus to the centre.


We do have to be sure to get electricity to be able to charge the power chair. We can manage for a short while if we are not planning on going far with it but otherwise need to be able to charge every night.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

blondel said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look here
> ...


One of our party was in an electric mobility scooter-the gravel on the site made it a touch difficult for her to use.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the input, we've found Valencia difficult for years,

never found reasonable aires and hated the mozzie ridden campsites.

Will take a fresh look at the area now!


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We stayed at the Valencia Camper park last week. It's new, just 5 months old and some of it is still being developed but the MH section is completed. Facilities are good and well looked after and the staff are friendly. 
The local area is nothing special but the Metro is apparently 300m down the hill. Tickets are available from reception. We didn't go into the city but others who diid said the train took about 30 minutes and the city was very impressive. I can't comment on wheelchair accessibility but the trains looked fairly modern.
A downside was being kept awake by barking dogs from neighbouring compounds. Oddly it only happened on one night.

Bryn


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Warning! I stayed at an ACSI site maybe 50km inland from Valencia. Very pleasant village but site was on the side of a hill and the spaces were TINY. Luckily not very full so could choose a navigable space and my van is not that big (as you know). Can't remember the name and ACSI books in van but shouldn't be hard to find if anyone is interested.

Valencia is a lovely city, trad, ultra-mod and everything in between. Buses are good. The river that cuts the city in half has been re-routed underground and the riverbed provides a green lung in the middle of the city. Open top, hop on hop off, buses take you all around the city for about E17 a day, Several routes available. See everything in one day without exhausting yourself. Then you know what you night want to go back and have a closer look at. 

Enjoy!


----------

